What stack are you using to develop desktop apps lately? (Win/Lin/MacOS/other) - vram22
======
brulard
I'm using electron for a few years now. I believe it's the most efficient way
how to create/maintain a multi-platform app. Also you can use the best from
the web world: HTML5 APIs (SVG, canvas, WebAudio) and all the libs/frameworks
available (React, RxJS,.. ). Also you can share most of the code base with a
web version if you need any.

------
davismwfl
Last two desktop UI apps I did were in C++ with QT.

Last few console based apps for desktops were in node.js

If I need to do anymore I'll likely stick with the same stacks.

------
sirrele
PLEASE check out electron! It is amazing! You wont be disappointed

------
vram22
And what do you plan to use in the near future?

------
vram22
Thanks for the answers, people.

------
chrisbennet
WPF/C#

